# Is this a typo?



## makes_scents (Aug 25, 2015)

http://www.naturesgardencandles.com...s/item/bbic/-*****es-brew-fragrance-oil-.html

or is this the real name of the FO?


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 25, 2015)

Hmmm, I've not ever seen that one before, but after looking around the net, I do believe that is the real name. They have some reviews for it over on the SRB, one of which said that it's a dupe of Yankee Candle's Witches Brew. I'm thinking that NG had to change the name of their dupe to stay out of trouble with Yankee Candle. Not the name that I would have chosen, but then again, I'm not NG.


IrishLass


----------



## makes_scents (Aug 25, 2015)

That makes total sense...definitely not the name I would have gone with. I have seen others carry Witch's Brew, although probably not the Yankee dupe. Scent-sations (Mia Bella) also carries Witch's brew that smells very close to the Yankee type.


----------



## kchaystack (Aug 25, 2015)

NG recently renamed many of their dupes.  Here is the PDF with the conversion.

http://ngc-cdn.upshotcommerce.com/mas_assets/theme/ngc/pdf/designer-dupes.pdf

It is not a typo, and IL is right, it is a Yankee Candle Witch's Brew dupe.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 25, 2015)

I probably would've called it something like "Black Cauldron Brew". Sounds really cool but still gets the point across and doesn't step on any lines.

K, I got that email and was surprised how many FO's are actually dupes!


----------



## makes_scents (Aug 25, 2015)

As far as dupes go I wish I could find a dupe of Scent-sations Slate and Stone...that is one yummy scent.

Based on the description *itches Brew probably smells really yummy as well.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 25, 2015)

I wish I could find a dupe of scenscations Spa. I could try sending it to Mikes fragrances but... I don't care that much about it to do that.


----------



## not_ally (Aug 25, 2015)

I was so hoping that you were talking about NG's "Tibetian Amber", an actual completely incorrect spelling/meaningless term.   I actually emailed them about the "Tibetian" misspelling - it is not good for company to look stupid and unprofessional (one second fix w/a dictionary) but no response.

"*****es Brew" is definitely problematic, but I don't think NG cares that much though, as long as it sells.  I really like them as a vendor, but they need new copy editors.


----------



## TVivian (Aug 25, 2015)

Some of their scent names are SO terrible!!! They give you no indication as to what the scent is and I swear they just sound gross and gimmicky. 

"In the mood" fragrance oil? 

I don't want to smell that.


----------



## cmzaha (Aug 25, 2015)

NG still has their Witches Brew listed and it is a different description from *****es Brew


----------



## osso (Aug 25, 2015)

not_ally said:


> I was so hoping that you were talking about NG's "Tibetian Amber", an actual completely incorrect spelling/meaningless term.   I actually emailed them about the "Tibetian" misspelling - it is not good for company to look stupid and unprofessional (one second fix w/a dictionary) but no response.



That one drives me nuts too!!


----------



## not_ally (Aug 25, 2015)

Thank you so much, Osso, really.  I was begining to think I was howling into the wind


----------



## Jstar (Aug 28, 2015)

Wow..I would've thought of a diff name for that too..the cauldron name would be cool..

Lots of scents that have some names I dont care for...some just stupid and some just downright nasty..and the darndest thing is they dont smell anything like the name describes...I mean come onnnn...Monkey Farts? Sex on the Beach? Better than Sex?


----------

